# Just finished putting G8 Sport wheels on my GTO



## mikesullivan (Oct 17, 2010)

I just finished taking a set of G8 Sport rims to the machine shop, I had them machined to fit my GTO. No rubbing issues kept the original size 19" tire setup that was stock for the G8. Looking for comments on the setup.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Look really good. You aren't in WI are you, because you could be my brother in law, as he had a G8 and a GTO, but doesn't now, hmmm...


----------



## mikesullivan (Oct 17, 2010)

*Maybe we are related*



jetstang said:


> Look really good. You aren't in WI are you, because you could be my brother in law, as he had a G8 and a GTO, but doesn't now, hmmm...


I have a G8 but these wheels did not come from my G8 I'm not related to anyone in Florida thanks for the comment.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

My brother in law is in Wisconsin, and has had both cars, and has the same name.. So thought he may have traded in the Mustang. Anyway, nice car and have fun with it!!


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Looks very good! Did you weigh the wheels by chance? Bet they weigh more than our overweight stock ones do.


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

Looks nice!


----------



## mikesullivan (Oct 17, 2010)

87GN06GTO07IRL said:


> Looks very good! Did you weigh the wheels by chance? Bet they weigh more than our overweight stock ones do.


No I did not weigh them did not seem to be much more then the stock tires and rims but I would guess they are a tad more.


----------



## cam36 (Mar 8, 2011)

i'd like to see the G8 GXP wheels on the goat....i love those wheels


----------



## cam36 (Mar 8, 2011)

but those look great on yours =)


----------



## TxSoldier6.0 (Nov 4, 2008)

Looks good hugs the fender wells nice


----------



## mikesullivan (Oct 17, 2010)

I have an identical set so the ones on the car are for sale if anybody is looking
I will be putting them in the for sale section soon




TxSoldier6.0 said:


> Looks good hugs the fender wells nice


----------



## freeze916 (May 3, 2010)

mikesullivan said:


> I have an identical set so the ones on the car are for sale if anybody is looking
> I will be putting them in the for sale section soon



How much?!?

Also, you said you had to have them machined to fit, what exactly had to be modified? Bolt pattern? They fit your car with a fender roll or any other mods to the car itself? Thanks.


----------



## 6liter (Apr 18, 2011)

Very cool, looks good.


----------



## TheRedThing (Nov 2, 2006)

Very nice, looks great!!


----------



## mikesullivan (Oct 17, 2010)

freeze916 said:


> How much?!?
> 
> Also, you said you had to have them machined to fit, what exactly had to be modified? Bolt pattern? They fit your car with a fender roll or any other mods to the car itself? Thanks.


The center hub needed to be machines a couple of thousands larger to accommodate the larger GTO hub. That was all that needed to be modified. The bolts pattern is the same. The grey GTO lug nut covers were sanded and painted black. Also I had to buy 1/8 inch spacers for the front wheels because the strut was a little closer than I would have liked it. No fender rolling needed. I have no mods on the car except what was done to the wheel setup.


----------



## mikesullivan (Oct 17, 2010)

freeze916 said:


> How much?!?
> 
> Also, you said you had to have them machined to fit, what exactly had to be modified? Bolt pattern? They fit your car with a fender roll or any other mods to the car itself? Thanks.


Oops sorry did not address the how much question.
I am sorry moderators if this is in violation of the rules I am trying to post the set in the Classified section but for some reason I am having trouble posting in there.
The second set is $1000


----------



## dengelbert (Mar 31, 2011)

I have a set on my 06, but my car has been lowered and the fenders have been rolled. I didn't have the work done but the previous owner did.


----------



## eric00jga (Jun 16, 2011)

Hmmmmm, anyone know the cost of some GXP rims. I'm sure its outrageous


----------

